# Rifleman Harold Prout - Rest In Peace



## OldSolduer (25 May 2010)

Rifleman Harold Prout of the Royal Winnipeg Rifles passed away recently. I attended his service and internment today. He was 91 years old.

Rifleman Prout was Wounded In Action in February 1945. 

RIP Rifleman Prout. You have done your duty, now we will do ours.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 May 2010)

My Fathers generation are passing in larger and larger numbers each month it seems.  My deepest condolences to the family and friends of Rifleman Prout.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 May 2010)

Sometime ago, I read the history of Harold. 91 is a good wicket.

He was yet again another one of Canada's living treasures, who has now left us for good.

Harold has recieved some rather serious injuries, losing his entire lower jaw in action against the Germans, yet after the war, lived a normal life, not letting his new disability ever get him down.

Truly an inspiration to his generation and to mine.

RIP Harold, you've done your time, and earned your place in the history of Canada.

OWDU


----------



## Rifleman62 (25 May 2010)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92204.15.html

You can read Harold's personal story, and the full details of the battle in which he was wounded at link. 

Think about it. He probablly ate his last solid food, army rations, on the day in February 1945 he was wounded.

A remarkable man. A remarkable story, and it is also a love story.


----------



## mariomike (25 May 2010)

Rest in Peace, Mr. Prout.


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2010)

Your efforts will not be forgotten... RIP.                  :yellow:


----------



## Tank Troll (25 May 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> My Fathers generation are passing in larger and larger numbers each month it seems.  My deepest condolences to the family and friends of Rifleman Prout.



There is less and less WW II Vets and they are going faster and faster. Their generation Gave so much and received so little and yet the don't complain. They shrug their shoulders and explain it as simple doing their duty. My Dad is one of them and I talk to him as often as I can. 

R.I.P Rifleman Thanks for your Service.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 May 2010)

Remarkable man.  

RIP


----------



## Pat in Halifax (26 May 2010)

Wow! - Quite the story. 
Makes one realize (yet again) that when you think you might be having a bad day, it really isn't so bad (relative speaking) after all.
RIP and say Hi to my dad (Hastings and Prince Edward Reg't 42 - 45) for me!


----------

